# Is this an Air Fryer?



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

With all the talk about air fryers I decided to ask for one for Christmas. 

This is what I ended up with. It’s called an air oven. 

Is this the same thing as an air fryer or a completely different thing?

THOUGHTS?


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks functionally the same.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

Ok. Thanks


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

Preheating is key for that crispy fried look and texture. Spray oil or cooking spray helps when you put in a breaded meat or fish. And when you flip the meat, give it a shot of the spray. 

I have the airfryer with a basket. Friend has one like you, kinda the same.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I have never preheated mine and get crispy product. It heats fast.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

The wife has one she preheats it every time.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

I like the shelves better than the basket mine has.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

Nope...not an air fryer...that thing will ruin your food. I'll take it from you so you don't mess up a meal.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Had some chicken breast from the air fryer for dinner tonight. Turned out excellent.


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

And a year later: We finally got one a month or so ago. . Tried it a couple times and things were OK. Just put a couple chicken thighs in it. We'll see how they turn out.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

We got one like a week before the pandemic hit. We use it daily. Got the toaster oven/air fryer thing. Love it. Bought a cheap one to begin with. The next one we will go top of the line since we use it so much.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

My air fryer doesn't even have a preheat option


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Burgers done perfect in 15 minutes and crinkle cut fries perfect in around 12 minutes. Damn, this thing is awesome!!

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

We just replaced out original air fryer with a 10qt one. It has a basket that tumbles and does the BEST fries I have ever had. Tater tots turn into crispy hash in it though. Lol

It has a rotisserie for a whole chicken that is done perfect and amazing as well.

It has a setting for roast, bake, toast, dehydrate and air fry. We absolutely love it.

Did chicken wings in it the other night. My wife seasoned up some flour and did an egg wash and then light breading. They turned out fantastic, with or without sauce.


----------



## vans (Jan 26, 2006)

jiggin is livin said:


> We just replaced out original air fryer with a 10qt one. It has a basket that tumbles and does the BEST fries I have ever had. Tater tots turn into crispy hash in it though. Lol
> 
> It has a rotisserie for a whole chicken that is done perfect and amazing as well.
> 
> ...


What brand/model?
Sounds like I need one


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

I had a basket one. Upgraded to a three self unit. We use it regularly.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I've had a basket one. I've nailed checkers fries, Nathan's Onion rings and bacon lol Mines hot, cooking times are less.

I've done fish it was ok. The other night I did bone in skin on thighs with just seasoning ******* nailed it. Perfectly crisp bite through skin, all fat rendered.. Totally impressed..

Thought about bigger one but unless it truly is gonna replace a lot cannot justify


----------

